# Swift Voyager Ladder - Will this security cover fit?



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi,

Does anyone know if this ladder cover will fit the ladder on a new Swift Voyager?

http://www.fiammastore.com/Ladderpage3.htm

Her in doors, feels happier if when parked up, the ladder cannot be climbed.

Thanks


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

We have a ladder cover on our vehicle but that alone will not stop the vandils from gaining access to your roof.

While we were waiting a Cueta customs a young lad climbed up onto our roof via the bike rack wich had 2 bikes on them, if i had my way i would put razor wire round the roof :wink: 

Bob


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm afraid I don't know the answer to your question, but on my last Hobby the original owner had a stainless steel sheet made, that hooked over top rung and fastened on with an allen key. This was a professionally made job and I can't recall name of company but they are from around the Staffs area I think.

I've never had a problem with it, but certainly if venturing abroad I would want one, don't need any extra passengers on

www.jpen.co.uk may be able to help, although I don't think it is something they do as a regular thing.

Hope you have success, no doubt someone on here will have a solution for you soon.


----------

